# 2015 Kids



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Molly's twin girls








Coco's twin boys








Doodles twin boys, the lighter one is a bottle baby after a very hard delivery.















Stormy's single girl








Mama Blue's twins - 1 boy and 1 girl















2 more does to kid within the next month.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Here's the buck that breed all the does. Blue eyed Nigerian Dwarf.








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I forget how small ND's are :lol: He's cute


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

That's when he was about 6 months old. He's a little bigger now, I need to get a newer picture of him. He's now about 2 years old.



Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

MHoward that is way too much cuteness!!


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

They're so cute! I'm jealous of all the funky markings. I LOVE your bottle boys coloring; congrats on all of the babies, and good luck with your next two does


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

They are beautiful!! I love your buck!!!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

All so cute ! Congrats


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

My last 2 kids of the spring, both from FF's.
Blue eyed girl born 4/14
View attachment 93551


Blue eyed boy born 4/17
View attachment 93552


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Chicken surprised me today with a baby boy. I didn't even know she was pregnant!
This is definitely the last of our spring kidding.
View attachment 93715

View attachment 93716


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats on all the new adorable babies! The surprise included :-D


----------



## awonderer (Feb 18, 2014)

What great additions to your herd! Congrats!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------

